
The Business Implications of Machine Learning - snake117
https://medium.com/@dbreunig/the-business-implications-of-machine-learning-11480b99184d#.kdhyrfcmw
======
selectron
> Until we have better software we’re unable to build good models from small
> datasets. (And when I say “small” I mean, not ginormous.)

This is completely wrong - to build a useful model your model just needs to be
able to distinguish between the signal and noise in the data. There are
decreasing returns to scale with increasing size of your data, as percent
statistical uncertainty goes like 1 / sqrt(N).

